# good deals on cannisters?



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

planning my setup for a 110 long (60x18x23.5) *** been doing research on cannisters and seeing people posting some good deals out there, i was thinking of a filstar xp3 *OR* a eheim 2217 *AND* a penguin bio-350. anyone know of any good deals on either of those filters or something comperable/better? *** seen postings of xp3's under 100 but cant seem to find anything even close to that now....

anyway i was planning on a heavily planted SA tank with keyholes, rams, angels, tetras, and corys

thanks 
Jeremy


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

I have this same question. I've been looking for a good price for an XP3, but can't seem to come up with any of the <$100 that I keep seeing people mention.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

never heard of an xp3 brand new for 100, people propably got them used...although xp2 around 100 like this one >>> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rena-Filstar-XP2-Can ... 18Q2el1247 <<< is very comon on ebay


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I got my FX5 on eBay for $180 shipped.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Try Ebay or Craigslist for a good used one. SOmetimes you can get a good price on a brand new one on Ebay.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah petsmart had coupon codes like a year ago on the filstars for half what they sell them for now...


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Try ebay. Thats your best bet if you want a deal.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah i see a bunch of the fluval 404's on ebay, those any good? i only had time to read a couple pages of the reviews on here for them.


----------



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

Kensfish.com has the best price that I know of on Rena XP filters. I printed the info out on the XP2 from there and got my local PetSmart to price match it. http://www.kensfish.com/filstarcanisterfilters.html

Jay


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

dont it always seem like there are all kinds of great deals when your not looking for them??
i got 2 brand new fx5s for 168 shipped....yes, both of them for 168 total! the fist one had a small crack in the canister part about an inch or less so i called the guy i got it from thinking i would be screwed and hoping this one could be fixed. he started out by telling me he was not dealing with hagen anymore, that they were dictating to him what he could sell for, then he tells me he has 2 new ones left and sent me 1 on his dime and told me to keep the other one also...well i fixed it with marine epoxy and it works like a charm.
on a local board the other day i found a 6 month old xp3 for 60 bucks , not really needing it i bought it too for an upgrade to another tank. the deals are out there you just gotta find em.
mike


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

jcushing said:


> yeah i see a bunch of the fluval 404's on ebay, those any good? i only had time to read a couple pages of the reviews on here for them.


I have 3 Fluval's (204, 304, and 404). Although I have read mixed reviews on them, I have (knock on wood) not had any issues with them. Only thing that is a pain is getting the thing to prime after breaking it down for maintenance. I have to fill the thing almost all the way up with water before hooking up again. Once I do this it still can take several minutes to work all the air out and get your flow going real good. I only break my filters down every 6 months or so, so its not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

Go with a Rena xp3, you will be happy with it. I'm in the market for another xp3 and have seen them for just over $100 but nothing at the moment even close. Just have to keep watching for a sale.


----------



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

gre said:


> Go with a Rena xp3, you will be happy with it. I'm in the market for another xp3 and have seen them for just over $100 but nothing at the moment even close. Just have to keep watching for a sale.


$114 plus shipping OR print out and bring to PetSmart to price match $114 + Tax. http://www.kensfish.com/filstarcanisterfilters.html


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

ictoae said:


> I have this same question. I've been looking for a good price for an XP3, but can't seem to come up with any of the <$100 that I keep seeing people mention.


XP3's were much cheaper just a few months ago. I picked up one from Big Al's for 89.99 + whatever shipping was at the time. Not sure why they've exploded in price, but I'd imagine we'll see better prices soon. With gas prices and food prices etc, I imagine that sales are slumping a little. I'm hoping to pick something up soon.


----------



## 75malawi (Aug 30, 2007)

I got my xp3 for $75 + tax with the code at petsmart a while back. Been real happy with it. I got a new 2217 on Ebay for roughly $120 shipped. Can't go wrong with either one, really.

Having a Penguin 350 + XP3 combo in the past, I'd recommend going with a couple cannisters instead. They're quieter, require less maintenance, and do a better job filtering (in my opinion).

I ended up with an XP3 + 2217 combo on my 75gal, but should probably have picked one type and gotten 2 of them. It will be interesting to see which one dies or requires significant repair first...

As to the recent increase in price - I wonder if the U.S. dollar dropping in value against other currencies is to blame? The Eheims are German and the XP3s are French, I think...


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone use the cascade filters? the 1500 is "rated" at 200gal and it goes for maybe $110 depending the retailer. my LFS recommended it but all he had in stock was the 1000.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

tell you what, i bought a cascade 1500 for $107 from thatfishplace (they pricematched bigals)

i guess ill just tell you guys how it is  the 5 media trays that hold 10L/2.6gal of media are what won me over in the end (thats a full gallon more than the ehiem 2217 and .6gal more than a xp3)

i bought 24oz of ceramic rings to go with it since since i think all it comes with are the foam bio pads and filter floss. that whould be enough to fill 2 trays worth.


----------



## Randy Gibson (7 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing this information. People can go to Dazzdeals website to get discount codes. I am a low earner and have found a lot of discount codes on the site and found the Dazzdeals site pretty good. People who need to use the service and shop can go there to get a code to spend and save.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cascade is a lower-end pet supply brand.


----------

